# 1.4L or 1.8L?



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

Does it have a turbo? Yes then it's a 1.4. No then it's 1.8.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Take a look at where the oil cap on the engine is. It should be on the right (as your standing in front looking at the engine). If it's toward the front of the car, it's a 1.4. If it's toward the back of the car, it's a 1.8.

If it's a 1.4, double check your service manual. I didn't think chains needed replacing at 100,000 miles.


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

Also on the hood itself will be a sticker that says engine specs. It'll say 1.4l or 1.8l.

1.4 engines have chains and they dont get touched typically and neither does the water pump. I believe there was a recall on the pumps but that should've been done already. 

1.8a haventhe belt and yes get that done. But no on these the water pump is not necessary to be changed. Its separate and not driven by the timing belt.







An example see the 1.4L
Lift hood and it'll be on the underside of hood.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Unless someone has modified the vehicle (like me), the black trim at the base of the windows signifies it is an LS assuming you have a Gen I. If it is an LS, it has a 1.8 NA engine..


----------



## DownPoison75 (Sep 28, 2019)

DownPoison75 said:


> Hi. I'm trying to figure out whether my 2012 Cruze is a 1.4L or a 1.8L. The trim is black on the car, no Chrome. I'm needing to replace the timing belt or chain as its hit 100,000 miles. Is it necessary to also replace the water pump too?


Thank you everyone for your quick responses, you guys are awesome!?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Water Pump Recall
150K/10 year warranty on the Cruze Water Pump? 

How-To: Change the Water Pump on 1.4 Turbo Cruze


----------



## DownPoison75 (Sep 28, 2019)

Will there be an indicator that comes up when I need to replace the plugs and coil pack like it did for the timing belt?


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

If you have onstar, then they should notify you of scheduled maintenance.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If you don't have the underhood label telling you what engine you have in the car.

Try this VIN decoder websight. That should tell you something about your car.









Free VIN Decoder | DecodetheVIN.com


Free VIN decoder. Learn what all the different characters in your vehicle identification number (VIN) mean with our simple guide.




www.decodethevin.com


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

DownPoison75 said:


> Will there be an indicator that comes up when I need to replace the plugs and coil pack like it did for the timing belt?


I don't think so.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If it got to the point of misfire. Wouldn't there be a CEL?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Post a picture of your engine bay. The two engines are physically different and we'll know instantly.


----------

